# No Experience Jobs



## Anders123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi

I'm a 20 years old man from Denmark. I wanna work in Australia for 6-12 mounth before applying for college. 

Is there any chance I can get a job with no experience/degree? Maybe as a marketing assistant? I wanna be sure before applying for the visa.
Please help. Thanks.

- Anders, Denmark


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

You can apply for a work holiday visa. You can work only 6months for a same company. Or its very unlikely you will find an office job but likely you can find a job in hospitality or retail or working in farms.

Hope this helps


----------

